# Sharing a PST file over a network



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi all

I work for tech support also (duh) and need some help with this:

On a company, a Functional Malibox (mailbox shared by lots of persons) has reached on the Exchange Server (3rd party managed) its maximum size. They cannot receive mails any longer.

Then I decided to create a single PST file from all the mails and store it on a network server.

Then I made 1 user to open that PST file from his OUTLOOK 2000 -> success, the file was oppened and can be read/modified

I went with a 2nd user and made exactly the same so he/she can use the file -> all ok, the 2nd user can open it and read/modify it

Then, surprise, the 1st user is no longer able to even open the PST file.
I checked for proper rights on the folder that stored the PST file -> all are ok, both users are included on the security section with almost FULL CONTROL.

The question is: Is it possible to have a PST file oppened from diferent locations on a network (in this case 2 users) at the same time? In other words, 2 persons can access/modify a PST file at the same time?

Thanks for your support, any help is welcome ! =)


----------



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh BTW, being on the same network but on different domains, can it interfere on the file sharing?
Thanks =)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The pst files are meant to be used by one person at a time. The file is locked once a single individual is using it. You can make a copy of it with a different name to a different location and access it that way. Why do you not have seperate accounts for everyone on the remote exchange server? Exactly what do you need to share on these accounts on your mail server?


----------



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Rockn

Actually all users have their own account already, but this mailbox is shared by some persons. They all have the maibox already imported on each of their outlook program, but it ran out of space. The first thing i figured out was to create the PST and post it on a server so all can map to it and access the info.
It seems that when one user opens it, the rest cannot.
Any other ideas on how to share a PST file like that or how to store the mails on another site or another method?
Thanks !


----------



## gotmikey (Jan 9, 2003)

I would look into keeping current emails on the exchange server itself, but archving the old emails to save space. Just a idea/thought. Or talk your 3rd party vendor (who manages the exchange server) to increase your mailbox size.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=archiving+outlook+exchange+pst


----------



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes, i have already considered increasing the size of the inbox, but it seems that is like reaching the stars from the bottom of the sea.

Also, seems that the users need to access all the e-mails all the time. Sounds too weird but it does happen, they do need them all !!


----------



## bakker_be (Aug 2, 2005)

Put all old mails in a "Team folder" on the Exchange Server


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

BTW PST files on a network share is BAD! -

See -
http://www.brienposey.com/kb/pst_maintenance.asp

(Though old still appllies aptly today)


----------

